# Trimming shingles



## swimmer_spe (Jan 20, 2017)

I have a mansard roof. The shingles at the top of the windows are slightly too long. The window catches them when I open it. I then need to remove the the screen and pull the window off the shingles to close it.

So, in the spring, I will need to trim the shingles so that does not happen. Its only off by less than 1/2 inch.

Besides using a sharp utility knife, are they any tricks or tips to do this so it does not look bad and it is not done too short?


----------



## Gary (Jan 20, 2017)

Are they cedar or asphalt?


----------



## swimmer_spe (Jan 20, 2017)

Gary said:


> Are they cedar or asphalt?



They are Asphalt.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 20, 2017)

Draw a soap stone line and cut them with tin snips.


----------



## Gary (Jan 20, 2017)

That would work, I was going to say snap a chalk line and cut with a snips or if you happen to have an Oscillating Multitool, they make shingle knives for them that should do the trick.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 20, 2017)

snap your line but, use a utility knife with a shingle blade in it.
basically a utility blade that has a hook on both ends.


----------

